# Motorhome Price Guide



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not really sure if this should be a continuation of my previous topic or if I should start a new thread but I've opted for the latter anyway.

The thing that prompted this question is this....Looking on the internet for prices and availability of a Bessacarr E480 (or the new Sundance 630g, which seem to be exactly the same) I found huge variations.

One piece of advice that was given to me here on this forum was to try look for last year’s model and cut a deal. However, at one site I've found a new 2011 model E480 at £44787 but on the same site is a 2010 model for £44094. Both over my budget but surely a 2010 would be priced much lower than the 2011 not just 1.5% off.

That got me thinking (I know, I know, thinking is bad for me)....
Is there a motorhome price guide for new and used vehicles, for the customer or end user? (I'm sure that the dealers have a trade guide). 

Regards

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Price guide is as follows.
Generalisations.

Cheaper in autumn and witer than spring or summer.
Four birth:- generally more desirable.
Low mileage :-sitck a few thousand on the price
Premium models:- overpriced unless lots for sale.

And above all the above.
What dealers think the customer will pay.

Dave p


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I don't think so but stand to be corrected.

The motorhome market is small and comparatively 'amateur'. If I recall correctly the total UK market is only for about 10,000 new vehicles a year (compared to about 2 million cars: i.e. 200 cars for every motorhome sold).

And this market is divided into a very wide range of manufacturers and models.

For instance, again from memory, Elddis - the budget manufacturer whose product I use - sells about 1,000 new motorhomes a year. (Elddis is, I think, the biggest selling UK manufacturer.) This total is divided into 8 models, so let's say on average 125 of each model per year.

These small numbers are sold mainly through multi-manufacturer outlets. (There are relatively few single-manufacturer outlets, unlike in the case of cars). 

So we have relatively small numbers dispersed across a relatively fragmented retail network. Who are naturally all trying to sell products for as much as they can realise. I think it's a pretty 'imperfect' market.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Don't know of any guides Steve, for the reasons outlined above. You may find the difference is down to additional kit, e.g. is there a towbar, or satellite dish, or solar panel fitted?

My main piece of advice would be not to be driven solely be price. Consider what your impressions of the dealer are and, critically, how close they are. You're marked as being in Plymouth - what you need to consider is if you e.g. cut £1500 off by buying from somewhere in the midlands, will you rue the day you did this if you have repeated faults and a 200-300 mile round trip everytime you need something fixing? Sure, your warranty _should_ be honored by any approved Swift dealer, but there are plenty of tales of dealers not wishing to do warranty work unless they sold the van.

My last van was bought from North Wales, approx 80 miles away. In practise, anything that needed fixing I ended up doing myself not because the dealer was unco-operative, but because it was a day of a job to go there/back. Contrast new one, dealer half a mile up the road, I leave it to them.

Paul


----------



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

*Good point - Thank You*

That is a very good point Paul - Thank You

It is a little disconcerting that so many people have so many problems with service. At £30-40K I would expect "Silver Service"

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the only silver service you get from a lot of dealers is the silver tongue variety.

cabby


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I think there is a guide book to values. I spoke to a dealer a few weeks ago about selling mine and he referred to the "book price".


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

When we traded ours in, the dealer reffered to a book price. However, I agree on distance, we brought miles from home and he is now very, very slow to respond to our enquiries on niggles that we have.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.eurotaxglass.co.uk/products/caravan_guide.htm

a Glass's Guide which includes Motorcaravans. Glass's Guides are the Motor Traders bible, Alan.


----------

